# Hungry...all the time



## teachr5 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sasha is 1.5 years old/39 lbs. She gets 2 cups of Canidae grain free food per day (2.5 - 3 when she is runs with us 5+ miles). We are still practicing "habits" and she does Nosework, so gets random small treats. but she is hungry ALL THE TIME. She paws her empty food bowl. It makes me feel so bad that she is so hungry. I never had this issue with my other dog - different breed - but we could leave food down all day.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe she's still hungry. 
You could try adding green beans, or shredded carrots to her food.
Even canned pure pumpkin is fine. 
These foods aren't designed to put weight on a dog. Only help with weight control, in dogs that love to eat.

With that said, mine always increased their appetite during growth spurts, and in colder weather. They needed the extra calories at the time. You just need to adjust the food for that time period.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

at this time of year when my dogs are working 3 days a week I nearly double their food. Also I make double sure they're up to date on their worming routine.


----------



## teachr5 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you. I didn't want to overfeed her because I think she'd eat forever. I will try the veggies and pumpkin though


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

I'd say 3 cups is a starting point for our sized dogs. My male V was about 55-60 lbs and was content with 3 cups of grain free food per day. My female German Shorthair, however is only 45 pounds and easily goes through 3 cups a day and would probably eat more. During the winter I give them more.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

3 cups is what Kaylee starts at. Some days I get her more other days she doesn't eat the full amount. She doesn't really seem to ever put on weight when I give her more so I just tend to let her guide her feeding.

Her quirk is that whenever my hubby gets home; she goes and paws her bowl for "dinner". It happens even when my hubby comes home early from work.


----------



## olivebeingavizsla (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi,

Sorry to piggyback on this post, but my vizsla puppy (15 weeks old) is constantly hungry. I spoke to her vet about it and he said to bump her up to 1 cup/feed, so 3 cups/day plus carrots. She's eating Hill's Science Diet healthy development but about 1 hour before every meal she's at the cabinet where the food is kept whining. The vet told me I shouldn't change her food but wanted to reach out- I looked at other food but wanted to see if anyone else has had this experience before? Thanks!


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

olivebeingavizsla said:


> but my vizsla puppy (15 weeks old) is constantly hungry


I may get some flack for this, but at 15 weeks, free-feed. These dogs are busy and they burn it off.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

cosmoKenney said:


> I may get some flack for this, but at 15 weeks, free-feed. These dogs are busy and they burn it off.


Just be careful to an extent  My vet was checking Kaylee's stools at that age to verify she was worm free etc. and was concerned about the amount of undigested food in her stools ... until she realized how much she was getting fed. So be prepared for lots of poop if they're eating more than they really need because it will just go through them.

Kaylee would just cry by the pantry for more food when she was a puppy so I'd feed her


----------

